# Greenland Camp - Salisbury Plain



## Dexter24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Whilst digginging around in my photo archive I found these photos of Greenham camp which dates back to WW1 and was used by New Zealand and Australian troops. Right next to these older buildings are some that have been re-roofed and converted into a compound for training. Other than that small amount of information I can't find anything else.




Greenham Camp Salisbury Plain by episodemaster, on Flickr




Greenham Camp Salisbury Plain by episodemaster, on Flickr




Greenham Camp Salisbury Plain by episodemaster, on Flickr




Greenham Camp Salisbury Plain by episodemaster, on Flickr




Greenham Camp Salisbury Plain by episodemaster, on Flickr




Greenham Camp Salisbury Plain by episodemaster, on Flickr




Greenham Camp Salisbury Plain by episodemaster, on Flickr




Greenham Camp Salisbury Plain by episodemaster, on Flickr




Greenham Camp Salisbury Plain by episodemaster, on Flickr

Hope you found these of interest.


----------



## graybags (Jun 15, 2011)

*Salisbury Plain*

Knew this as New Zealand camp, arrived here one morning at about 0300 hrs, after walking into an electric fence minutes before, and it was a Bit damp too !


----------

